# What's included with a XD/CZ?



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey,

So I've been considering still a CZ (either 75B Stainless or 97B) or possibly an XD (or XDm, whats the difference?) and I saw on the Springfield website that the XDs actually come with a decent amount of accessories and a fairly nice case, what do CZs come with other than the gun and clip?
-Thanks

PS: Looking at the CZs, they have the B and DB, but whats the advantage of a decocker over one without?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You have asked quite a few questions that could be answered by a little Google work and some reading, but I'll take some of it and leave the rest for someone else.

The CZ-75B comes in a blue plastic case with a manual, a cleaning brush, cable lock, a spare magazine, a snap cap, and an inspectors card that tells you what size group your gun fired at 25 yards. The CZ-75B has a safety, rather than a decocker. The decocker is considered helpful by some (Europeans, mostly, I think) for letting the hammer down safely on a live round, so that the gun may be operated in double-action mode for the first shot, with each successive shot being a single action. 

Americans, most of whom are fairly familiar with 1911s, are usually not so hesitant to carry cocked and locked, so the B model is more popular, because it can be carried cocked and locked.

The XD comes with a manual, a cleaning brush, cable lock, spare magazine, and a plastic holster for the gun and one for two magazines, which you probably will replace with something better. The XD45 also comes with a very good magazine loader.

I can't remember if the CZ came with a magazine loader or not.

Both are great guns.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My CZ85 Combat did not come with a mag loader, but did have the other items outlined in Bis' post above. You might consider the 85 Combat as well, as it is for the most part a 75 but with adjustable sights and without a mag safety.

I do not consider the items that comes with the XD to be of any great help. I believe they are there as a selling tool, in order to get a potential buyer to believe they are getting more with the XD as compared to another brand. IOW, judge the cost of the XD based on the pistol alone.

My CZ is my most accurate 9mm, and I own a nice collection of them. It's trigger isn't the best, but it isn't bad and can be made better if I ever decide to do so (which I don't). The grip shape is excellent for my largish hands, and with the Hogue grips becomes the best fit of all my handguns - even better than my P99.


hth,
PhilR.


----------



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, I have googled it but as we see here theres some variation that I've seen, but I think PhilR is right, I can always pick up a case at my local shop for fairly cheap. I think I'll leantowards the CZ.

I'm still going to consider the 97B because I think it looks a little slicker and I'm leaning towards the .45ACP for home protection over a 9mm 75B (or possibly 85B, I'm checking out CZs site now!)


----------

